# Can't wake up after sleep.



## unique name (Aug 20, 2021)

If I put my pc to sleep by typing "zzz" it goes to sleep, (monitor turns off and the power led is blinking) ( light on wifi adapter remains on though). But when I press the power key, nothing shows up on monitor. The led on cpu case goes back to normal instead of blinking, light on motherboard is back on, but nothing on monitor. Tried pressing keys too but nothing worked.
Using freebsd 13 release with dwm.


----------



## unique name (Aug 21, 2021)

any guesses how to fix this?


----------



## mark_j (Aug 21, 2021)

No guesses, but can you connect to it from another machine, say via ssh. That will enable you to get more info. from the system.


----------



## Hakaba (Aug 21, 2021)

Could you please add you /etc/rc.cong and /boot/loader.conf ?
I have the same issue (FreeBSD, DWM, intel graphics) but I do not remember the fix I found
I could compare you file with mine.


----------



## unique name (Aug 21, 2021)

mark_j said:


> No guesses, but can you connect to it from another machine, say via ssh. That will enable you to get more info. from the system.


I dont have another machine. I have android though.


----------



## unique name (Aug 21, 2021)

Hakaba said:


> Could you please add you /etc/rc.cong and /boot/loader.conf ?
> I have the same issue (FreeBSD, DWM, intel graphics) but I do not remember the fix I found
> I could compare you file with mine.


rc.conf

```
zfs_enable="YES"
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="a.a.a"
keymap="colemak.acc.kbd"
create_args_wlan0="country IN"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"

kld_list="amdgpu"
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
```

/boot/loader.conf

```
cryptodev_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"
iichid_load="YES"
```


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't waste time on this one.
Suspend/resume has never been top priority for FreeBSD devs as it's aimed to be used on servers not on users laptop. So if it's not working on your hardware just accept it and move on or if you have programing skill and want to contribute you are more than welcome.



			SuspendResume - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## mark_j (Aug 21, 2021)

It's also because it's so specific to various vendors. Another issue of closed-source variations by vendors to protect their hardware.
Just look at the wiki and all the variations. No wonder it's not supported; who could be bothered.


----------



## Hakaba (Aug 22, 2021)

I have an MSI P65 laptop and solve the same issue after installing desktop-installer (without WM, as I use DWM)

I will copy/paste my config files when I go home.

At least, I have powerd enabled.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 22, 2021)

unique name said:


> `kld_list="amdgpu"`



What's the hardware?

Share a probe if you like. The first of these two commands is a one-off:

`pkg install -y sysutils/hw-probe sysutils/lsblk sysutils/pciutils sysutils/usbutils`
`kldload fusefs && hw-probe -all -upload`
AMD here, radeonkms.

For me: wake from sleep was previously unreliable, became reliable some time ago. FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT. <https://bsd-hardware.info/?computer=6fbb1f806232>



mark_j said:


> … the wiki and all the variations. No wonder it's not supported; who could be bothered. …



There _is_ the will to make things work; to fix, wherever possible/reasonable.

Like most wikis, the given page is not a true reflection of things.


----------



## unique name (Aug 22, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> What's the hardware?
> 
> Share a probe if you like:
> 
> ...


doas hw-probe -all -upload
Probe for hardware ... fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
Ok
Reading logs ... Ok
Uploaded to DB, Thank you!

Probe URL: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=ff33f91374


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 22, 2021)

unique name said:


> fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory



Yeah, sorry about that.









						fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory · Issue #3 · vermaden/lsblk
					

Hi! I've just upgraded to 3.6 and I'm getting the following error: # lsblk DEVICE MAJ:MIN SIZE TYPE LABEL MOUNT ada0 0:101 233G GPT - - fstat: /dev/fuse: No such file or directory ada0p1 0:...




					github.com
				




Interim workaround: <https://old.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/p3pub6/-/h8vzx55/> – edited into step (2) above.


----------



## Hakaba (Aug 23, 2021)

Sorry, I did not have the time to copy/paste my files. And now I am working at 320km of my laptop for 5 days...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 23, 2021)

Hakaba said:


> Sorry, I did not have the time to copy/paste my files.



When you're back at the computer: maybe easier to share the result of a hardware probe. The two commands at <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/81787/post-528358> above.


----------



## unique name (Aug 23, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Yeah, sorry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						HW probe of MSI B450 TOMAHAWK Desktop Computer (MS-7C02) #b7c1cae5a8
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks.

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?id=pci:1002-67df-1da2-e353#status> there's a note of someone disabling the EFI framebuffer during boot with FreeBSD 12.⋯. I don't know whether that's appropriate/required with 13.0-RELEASE-p3, neither can I guess whether it'll have any effect on wake.

Without attempting to sleep: can you switch from the desktop environment to ttyv1 and back?
Control-Alt-F2, Alt-F9

And does ttyv1 appear as it should?

Incidentally, re: <https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=b7c1cae5a8&log=pkglist> try installing x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu


----------



## unique name (Aug 24, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> <https://bsd-hardware.info/?id=pci:1002-67df-1da2-e353#status> there's a note of someone disabling the EFI framebuffer during boot with FreeBSD 12.⋯. I don't know whether that's appropriate/required with 13.0-RELEASE-p3, neither can I guess whether it'll have any effect on wake.
> 
> ...


tty works normally, and I can return to xorg too.
I installed the port. Do I need to enable something/ load it to boot loader?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 24, 2021)

unique name said:


> Do I need to enable something/ load it to boot loader?



No.


----------



## unique name (Aug 25, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> No.


didn't work


----------



## unique name (Aug 27, 2021)

unique name said:


> tty works normally, and I can return to xorg too.
> I installed the port. Do I need to enable something/ load it to boot loader?


I am dual booting with windows. I noticed that sleep has stopped working in windows and time changed too in windows.


----------



## bsduck (Aug 27, 2021)

unique name said:


> time changed too in windows


Have a look at this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/System_time#UTC_in_Microsoft_Windows


----------



## unique name (Aug 27, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Have a look at this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/System_time#UTC_in_Microsoft_Windows


I don't care about windows, I mentioned that just to tell that dual booting might also be the reason of this issue.
Thanks anyways  <3


----------



## Hakaba (Sep 18, 2021)

Sorry for the long response.
Back to home !
Here is the probe : Hakaba Probe

I do not see the configs files in probe, so :
/etc/rc.conf :


```
mixer_enable="YES"
keymap="fr.kbd"
moused_enable="YES"
autofs_enable="YES"
git_daemon_enable="YES"
webcamd_enable="YES"
zfs_enable="YES"
zfsd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="client"
firewall_client_net="192.168.1.0/24"
firewall_script="/etc/ipfw.rules"
# below, added and solve the issue
powerd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_flags="-u pool.ntp.org"
ntpd_enable="YES"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
rpc_statd_enable="YES"
rpc_lockd_enable="YES"
devd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
dbus_enable="YES"
cupsd_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
bsdstats_enable="YES"
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks. 

<https://storage-asset.msi.com/datasheet/content-creation/global/P65-CREATOR-8RX.pdf> seems to be half-empty, <https://www.msi.com/Content-Creation/P65-CREATOR-8RE/Specification> is better. 

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=2684b5021c#pci:10de-1c20-1462-1244> NVIDIA GP106M [GeForce GTX 1060 Mobile]

<https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=2684b5021c#pci:8086-3e9b-1462-1244> Intel CoffeeLake-H GT2 [UHD Graphics 630]

Are there settings in BIOS for hybrid graphics (or words to that effect)?


----------



## meaw229a (Sep 18, 2021)

I have had the same issue. Computer not coming back from Sleep. Setup is 13.0 release Efi boot.

I fixed it in the Bios. Just turned TPM and Bluethooth off. Also no secure and fast boot.

This fixed it for me without touching any config file.

Suspend/Resume works as it should do.

May be give it a try.


----------



## Hakaba (Sep 18, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> <https://storage-asset.msi.com/datasheet/content-creation/global/P65-CREATOR-8RX.pdf> seems to be half-empty, <https://www.msi.com/Content-Creation/P65-CREATOR-8RE/Specification> is better.
> 
> <https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=2684b5021c#pci:10de-1c20-1462-1244> NVIDIA GP106M [GeForce GTX 1060 Mobile]
> 
> ...


I post it because something in my rc.conf solve the issue that unique name have. Maybe this could help him.

For my graphics, I found no option in BIOS and the MSI support answer to me that if there is no physical switch, I can not use NVidia card with the internal screen and/or the Intel GPU for external. I did not find a way to use both screen in my laptop (in Linux, Bumblebee works with issues).
The headless NVidia driver works, but accelerated graphics are displayed in the external screen (HDMI).
That why I do not install NVidia driver again.


----------

